# DFS Machine Gunner Badge



## jaysfan17 (14 Aug 2021)

DFS Machine Gunner Badge
					

Measures 2" high by 2" wide. Choose from a variety of options for the background fabric and thread colour. Available with or without velcro backing. Please keep in mind we are very flexible! If you have a custom request that our current options do not allow for just let us know in the special...




					cpgear.com
				




Does anyone know the specifics of this qualification badge? I’m wondering what course people take to get it or if there’s a CANFORGEN out there on it.


----------



## Kilted (14 Aug 2021)

.50 Cal course.


----------



## Ostrozac (14 Aug 2021)

The saga of the infantry trade badges is a convoluted one. As I recall, when trade badges were introduced in the army in the late 80’s/early 90’s infantrymen were expected to wear the bayonet unless they were posted to an actual combat support platoon — in which case they would wear the mortar, crossed axes, crossed daggers, sniper rifle or tank in crosshairs badge. If they went back to a rifle company, the badge went back to bayonet, regardless of qualification. The Canadian Airborne Regiment also maintained a machine gun platoon — Direct Fire Support Platoon — which was unique in the Canadian infantry of the time. Hence the machinegun badge, which would be worn when posted to DFS platoon. I was in 2 RCR at the time, and no one in the battalion wore the machine gun badge, as we didn't have a DFS platoon. Our machinegunners were in the rifle companies and therefore wore the bayonet badge.

Since then, we’ve gone through any number of reorganizations and reinterpretations, but the badges all seem to all have survived to the current day.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Aug 2021)

jaysfan17 said:


> DFS Machine Gunner Badge
> 
> 
> Measures 2" high by 2" wide. Choose from a variety of options for the background fabric and thread colour. Available with or without velcro backing. Please keep in mind we are very flexible! If you have a custom request that our current options do not allow for just let us know in the special...
> ...


Where can I find one of those?


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Aug 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> Where can I find one of those?


I'll hook you up.


----------



## RangerRay (14 Aug 2021)

Funnily enough, no one in my Reserve unit ever received a qualification badge during my time in…


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Aug 2021)

You dont get a badge for finishing 85% of a Qual.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Aug 2021)

Ostrozac said:


> The saga of the infantry trade badges is a convoluted one. As I recall, when trade badges were introduced in the army in the late 80’s/early 90’s infantrymen were expected to wear the bayonet unless they were posted to an actual combat support platoon — in which case they would wear the mortar, crossed axes, crossed daggers, sniper rifle or tank in crosshairs badge. If they went back to a rifle company, the badge went back to bayonet, regardless of qualification. The Canadian Airborne Regiment also maintained a machine gun platoon — Direct Fire Support Platoon — which was unique in the Canadian infantry of the time. Hence the machinegun badge, which would be worn when posted to DFS platoon. I was in 2 RCR at the time, and no one in the battalion wore the machine gun badge, as we didn't have a DFS platoon. Our machinegunners were in the rifle companies and therefore wore the bayonet badge.
> 
> Since then, we’ve gone through any number of reorganizations and reinterpretations, but the badges all seem to all have survived to the current day.


----------



## Weinie (14 Aug 2021)

PuckChaser said:


> You dont get a badge for finishing 85% of a Qual.


Wake up signaler. It is now 91.8 percent of the Reg Force. Grant that qual.


----------



## Kilted (14 Aug 2021)

RangerRay said:


> Funnily enough, no one in my Reserve unit ever received a qualification badge during my time in…


I had to find my first couple off eBay because they were so hard to find.


----------



## Kilted (14 Aug 2021)

Ostrozac said:


> The saga of the infantry trade badges is a convoluted one. As I recall, when trade badges were introduced in the army in the late 80’s/early 90’s infantrymen were expected to wear the bayonet unless they were posted to an actual combat support platoon — in which case they would wear the mortar, crossed axes, crossed daggers, sniper rifle or tank in crosshairs badge. If they went back to a rifle company, the badge went back to bayonet, regardless of qualification. The Canadian Airborne Regiment also maintained a machine gun platoon — Direct Fire Support Platoon — which was unique in the Canadian infantry of the time. Hence the machinegun badge, which would be worn when posted to DFS platoon. I was in 2 RCR at the time, and no one in the battalion wore the machine gun badge, as we didn't have a DFS platoon. Our machinegunners were in the rifle companies and therefore wore the bayonet badge.
> 
> Since then, we’ve gone through any number of reorganizations and reinterpretations, but the badges all seem to all have survived to the current day.


 
It's a little bit different now with regards to Cadpat as you could wear up to four qualification badges. They still haven't come out with the generic infantry trade badges for Cadpat.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Aug 2021)

Kilted said:


> It's a little bit different now with regards to Cadpat as you could wear up to four qualification badges *pieces of flair*. They still haven't come out with the generic infantry trade badges for Cadpat.


FTFY. Just because RCN needs 15 things on their NCDs that say NAVY MARINE, doesn't mean the CA should follow suit...


----------



## Ostrozac (14 Aug 2021)

Kilted said:


> It's a little bit different now with regards to Cadpat as you could wear up to four qualification badges. They still haven't come out with the generic infantry trade badges for Cadpat.


So what badges are being worn in the infantry these days? And what do the combat support companies look like? Do battalions have DFS platoons for the C-16 grenade launchers? (like the Russians do with their AGS-17 platoons)


----------



## dimsum (14 Aug 2021)

Kilted said:


> It's a little bit different now with regards to Cadpat as you could wear up to four qualification badges. They still haven't come out with the generic infantry trade badges for Cadpat.


It's like a quad slide on your forearm!  

...and people make fun of the RCAF for having too many patches on their uniforms...


----------



## Austin00000000 (28 May 2022)

Hey everyone! Quick question regarding the DFS badge, do you also have to be trade qualified (RCIC) or can any army trade wear this given they have the qualification? Thanks.


----------

